# Mavs 112 Celtics 100 : Mavs ‘D’ it up in the 4th



## viggenja37 (Feb 15, 2005)

Mavs 112 Celtics 100 : Mavs ‘D’ it up in the 4th

Maybe the Mavs are finally on a roll.; for the second game in a row (and only the third game in the last 18) the Mavs outscored the Celtics 18-13. Both teams got up to speed in the second as the Mavs took a 46-43 lead into the locker room. The Celtics came out strong in the third quarter, but the Mavs hung tough to keep their 3 point lead to enter the fourth. That’s where the Mavs locked it down, outscoring the Celtics 22-6 before cruising to the final margin. Most noticeable was the huge differential in the offensive boards where the Celtics just dominated with 17 to the Mavs mere 7. 

Avery : A; Avery saw his record bloom to 6-1 as the team starts to lean into what will probably be their playoff rotation. The only piece remaining to be set is the return of Erick Dampier.

Howard: B+; Good game by Josh as he spent most of his time chasing Paul Pierce all over the floor. Paul still scored 21 points, but easily could have gotten loose for much more. Zero turnovers. +15

Nowitzki: B+; Dirk saw the return of his long ball tonight, ending up 3-5 from behind the arc as he stung the nets for 36 points. Unfortunately, Dirk also tied Jason with three turnovers. +38

Bradley: B; Shawn wasn’t exactly a scoring machine tonight with zero points, but Bradley did make his defensive presence known. Zero turnovers. +7

Finley: B+; Michael continued his hot shooting with 18 points on 8-11 from the field and pitched in some nice defense as well. Zero turnovers. +20

Terry: C+; Jason had an inconsistent night running the team. His twelve points and 7 assists were nice, but Avery had to be frustrated with Josh. The Mavs excelled in moving the ball up the floor quickly, but did not take advantage of the opportunities presented, instead it was walk the ball up the court. +12

Harris: C+; An aggressive game by Devin tonight, but without much luck on his shot, scoring only 3 points in 18 minutes. Zero turnovers. +4

Henderson: C+; Alan provided his trademark solid fundamentals tonight, not much in the box, but no mistakes either. +2

Stackhouse: A; Coming off the IR list earlier in the day, Jerry provided a good spark off the bench with 11 points on 5-9 from the field. Aggressive in the passing lanes, Jerry came up with three steals, tow on successive possessions, to keep the Mavs rolling. +12

Van Horn: A; Off the bench, Keith backed up Dirk with 21 points (9-17 FG, 2-3 treys, 1-1 FT) in yet another fine performance.

Daniels: C; Marquis continues to struggle and only picked up 3 minutes tonight, going 0-2 from the field in the process. Got to wonder if his ankle is bothering him. -2

Armstrong : DNP-CD.

Podkolzin: DNP-CD.

M’Benga: DNP-IR.

Dampier: DNP- IR. Ankle stress fracture.

Typical Chef Ed Type


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Your ratings idea is excellent. Good work. I would rep you if I hadn't so recently.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Yeah, this is what I mostly look forward to after the game now. Keep it up and thanks


----------



## fuzzrhythm (Feb 22, 2005)

I think Van Horn has been a blessing to this team. and vice versa.


----------

